# Any 3.2 Guys out there?



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Having trouble finding some 3.2 content here as far as builds, or some more info regarding modified 3.2 Mk2's.

Someone here point me in the right direction.?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

hi:wave:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im running a 3.2 in a MK1, but the engine is the same.
Im on a BT setup.
Steve


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Im running a 3.2 in a MK1, but the engine is the same.
> Im on a BT setup.
> Steve


Not the same, we have the equivalent of the mk5 r32 motor and mk1 TTs have the mk4 R32 motor. 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

hi :wave:
ive given up on trying to make my 3.2 faster after exhaust intake n chip. i cant afford the 10k turbo kit so now im just gonna do exterior mods..


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> Not the same, we have the equivalent of the mk5 r32 motor and mk1 TTs have the mk4 R32 motor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


Are you sure!!
The 247bhp TT output is the same as the mk5 golf output whilst the mk4 is 240..i think..
The mk1 TT 3.2 is the same as the mk2 3.2 engine..
Here is a pic of my rocker cover which should identify the mark..








Steve


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

TheSandeman said:


> hi:wave:



yoyo... Pics/info on yours? Or that Exhaust vid I was asking for? 


*
Or anyone else??*


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Are you sure!!
> The 247bhp TT output is the same as the mk5 golf output whilst the mk4 is 240..i think..
> The mk1 TT 3.2 is the same as the mk2 3.2 engine..
> Here is a pic of my rocker cover which should identify the mark..
> ...


Yea positive- hook up a VAGCOM to your car and let us know your ECU Part Number and Engine Code.


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NYEuroTuner said:


> yoyo... Pics/info on yours? Or that Exhaust vid I was asking for?
> 
> 
> *
> Or anyone else??*


Are you back in NY or still down south? If you're up here there's a season opener called Dubs on Defrost. No video or pics until then haha bare with me, 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

TheSandeman said:


> Are you back in NY or still down south? If you're up here there's a season opener called Dubs on Defrost. No video or pics until then haha bare with me,


Still down south brotha, I'll wait, I'm in no rush, and in the market for a MK2, so patience is def one of my virtues..lol


Not many people have really messed around with the 3.2 MK2, which is why I'm so attracted to the idea of picking one up... Basically a more luxurious, and fancier R32 lol


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Still down south brotha, I'll wait, I'm in no rush, and in the market for a MK2, so patience is def one of my virtues..lol
> 
> 
> Not many people have really messed around with the 3.2 MK2, which is why I'm so attracted to the idea of picking one up... Basically a more luxurious, and fancier R32 lol


One word- stunning. 

I haven't done major engine work- tbh honest... A tune to pass inspection, no cats, magnaflow exhaust, dsg flash, intake and that's all


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

I picked up an '08 3.2 Roadster last Thursday after looking for a decent R32 for months. It is CPO, so I'm not in a hurry to mod the engine yet. But I'm sure I'll go for a UM flash and Haldex controller later on.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats! Welcome to the club!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

I have one and loving every second on it!!!


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

I'm currently waiting on my KW coilovers that I just purchased from HPA. I just ordered them yesterday and they are on the way!:thumbup:


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 12, 2011)

Cams are a good gain for the 3.2. Exhaust or intake won't gain you much. You should also look into e85 tune bluewater offers a flex fuel kit. UM tunes rock too.. These cars, well the r32 is heavy, reducing unsprung weight will help


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes as mentioned above haldex mod is good too!


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

rhcp4life said:


> Cams are a good gain for the 3.2. Exhaust or intake won't gain you much. You should also look into e85 tune bluewater offers a flex fuel kit. UM tunes rock too.. These cars, well the r32 is heavy, reducing unsprung weight will help



I was trying to research cams didnt find much.. any info as to who makes em?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The intake plenum is the start of the restrictions on the 3.2 after you've replaced the panel filter.
Cams will help a little as ive gone from the OEM 240s to the 260 range of aftermarket cams from Pipercross. On a NASP 3.2 a catback system is all you will need as you dont want to upset the scavanging cycle too much.
I went further and got the head ported and polished which gave good flow gains.
300 ponnies wasn't enough, so now ive gone FI with 400 ponnies at 1.1 bar and with the option to boost upto 1.8 bar but the DSG is the limiting factor.
UM or REVO are in vogue at the mo for 3.2 NASP tunes.

Check out my build thread or Youtube vids, below, for some insight into the effort ive put in to getting more power out of the TT..
Steve


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

I have an '08 and love it. The 3.2 is a great motor. The only downside is that it is really thirsty as I'm hard pressed to ever get more than about 240 miles out of a tank. I had a Bastuck exhaust put on it while I was stationed in Germany and the awesome sound that it makes when I can't control my right foot probably has something to do with the poor mileage.

The only other mod was a haldex controller and some wheel spacers. As far as I'm concerned the car is pretty much perfect.


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 12, 2011)

Dsg isn't limiting check out the guys UM is tuning over 500 on stock clutch packa


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 12, 2011)

schrick cams


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

rhcp4life said:


> Dsg isn't limiting check out the guys UM is tuning over 500 on stock clutch packa


Stock clutch packs are ok in the short term but i wouldn't want to be launching on them.
Nothing against UM, they have done well but i would have to upgrade pushing out 500+
Steve


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 12, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Stock clutch packs are ok in the short term but i wouldn't want to be launching on them.
> Nothing against UM, they have done well but i would have to upgrade pushing out 500+
> Steve












Sorry for thread jack

Yeah i agree they need more time to check launching and real world applications. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5633422-United-Motorsport-MORE-DSG-WORK-!


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 12, 2011)

1.8 bar is impressive :thumbup: keep up the good work


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

I think maybe one of us should make an Official 3.2 Thread 


Ill be more than happy to if you guys dont mind.. A bit of a introduction/update chit chat thread for those that own, or looking to get into a 3.2 TT ..I'm already getting a bunch of PMs about it... What do you guys think?


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Good idea!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

There is already a 3.2 section on the forum..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?405-3.2l-24v-VR6-Forum

Steve


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> There is already a 3.2 section on the forum..
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?405-3.2l-24v-VR6-Forum
> 
> Steve


 lol Well aware of the 3.2 Section on vortex, I was aiming more for the isolated use for MK1/MK2 TT owners/enthusiasts and the modifications they have done to their TT... 


George


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

yes i think we should have a 3.2 thread.. im tired of seeing all these ttrs' cuz i cant afford one.  lol


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

xBassi said:


> yes i think we should have a 3.2 thread.. im tired of seeing all these ttrs' cuz i cant afford one.  lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

NYEuroTuner said:


> I think maybe one of us should make an Official 3.2 Thread
> 
> 
> Ill be more than happy to if you guys dont mind.. A bit of a introduction/update chit chat thread for those that own, or looking to get into a 3.2 TT ..I'm already getting a bunch of PMs about it... What do you guys think?


 :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The V6 community.. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5647746-The-3.2-V6-Community..&p=76784092#post76784092 
Steve


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Have worked on multiple 3.2L R32 MK4s with friends. An excellent NA setup we found was Schrick 268 cams/cam flash from GIAC or C2/EVOMS intake/cat back exhaust. After these mods, you are looking at very incremental gains with bolt on parts like hi-flow cats- here you have to also start worrying about occasional CELs and/or readiness codes not set. 

Another excellent power mod is getting headers. The problem there is that most aftermarket headers use a flex joint that leaks over time and is also a PITA to install. 

BTW, I picked up a 2008 TTC 3.2 6MT this past Thursday (April 6) and hence am here now


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

/ Thread


----------

